# would anyone take care of this plume wafer softbox thing for me?



## risc32 (Sep 26, 2014)

So i have this plume wafer softbox thing with a speedotron head mounting plate. it's in pretty good working order, i just don't need it. If interested PM me. I'm not selling it, i'm giving it away, so i hope it's okay to post this here. (couldn't really find a freebie area!) anyway, i only ask that you cover shipping.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 26, 2014)

risc32 said:


> So i have this plume wafer softbox thing with a speedotron head mounting plate. it's in pretty good working order, i just don't need it. If interested PM me. I'm not selling it, i'm giving it away, so i hope it's okay to post this here. (couldn't really find a freebie area!) anyway, i only ask that you cover shipping.



I'm definitely interested in a softbox and of course will be more than happy to cover shipping. But is there anything unique about this I should know beforehand, or is it just like any softbox I can use my speedlites with?
Thanks for the nice gesture, by the way!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow, looks nice and quite expensive (did a bit of research)
Are you sure you just want to give it away? I sure can't afford to buy it, but definitely can pay for shipping!
Btw, which size is this one?
If still available, will you message me you Paypal id?
If you don't use Paypal I can also create a shipping label if you give me the address and weight, dimensions etc. and email the PDF to you.
Thanks


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2014)

I know Sagit called dibs... but if he opts out... I'm game.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess while we are discussing it... are there many advantages to using a softbox over using a big ass umbrella?


----------



## dafrank (Sep 26, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I guess while we are discussing it... are there many advantages to using a softbox over using a big ass umbrella?



Yes, there are. Uniformity of the highlight, ability of putting the light source closer to the subject, shape of highlight in reflective surfaces, and slightly softer, less contrastsy results due to the above two first characteristics. Last, but not least, a slightly more professional and less "cheesey" impression made on overly impressionable clients is likely.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2014)

dafrank said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I guess while we are discussing it... are there many advantages to using a softbox over using a big ass umbrella?
> ...



Thanks... though with an umbrella... you never have to worry about the rain and if you get the 72" variety, you can use it as a golf umbrella to keep your entire foursome dry.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 26, 2014)

A different speedring and you're in business with a different brand strobe or speedlite. 

The kicker is that a softbox can control light fall off. Add in a grid and you're even more in control. There isn't the spill backwards that an umbrella will also have.


----------



## sanj (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice gesture!


----------

